# very fist fursuit head- help, please!



## natari the husky (May 2, 2012)

Hello! I have decided to try building a partial fursuit and I need some critique on the base of the head. I made it out of a milk jug and glued felt on the inside so it is more comfortable to  wear.

Anyways, here is the front shot:
http://glow-bats.deviantart.com/#/d4ygp9d
And the back:
http://glow-bats.deviantart.com/#/d4ygpem 

Thank you!


----------



## Mxpklx (May 3, 2012)

Well In most of my cosplay costumes I used an inside of a construction helmet I'd modified, but that's really advanced. 
But I think if it fits, it works. And make sure that too much weight on the front won't pull it forward, which was one of my biggest problems with costumes. Otherwise it looks good, but I'm no expert on fursuit making.

And I like your title "very fist fursuit head" You mean you're making a fisthead costume? :V
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ElP2LLvMlY


----------



## zachhart12 (May 3, 2012)

A fursuit head...made out of a milk...jug...just no.


----------



## natari the husky (May 3, 2012)

@Mxpklx:


Thank you! It is sort of just a test and if it does not work I will use different materials.
Don't worry- I'm not making a fisthead costume- just spelling errors.


----------



## natari the husky (May 3, 2012)

@*zachhart12:*

Well, thanks for your helpful feedback. :V
It is a test to see if it will work. It is quite sturdy believe it or not. I would like to know: why is it "just no?"


----------



## Glitch (May 3, 2012)

Kind of a rule where if you use garbage in a costume, that is how it'll come out to be. 

Thin foam or plastic canvas OR a balaclava for a base would be so much better. I hate plastic canvas, but foam and balaclavas are comfortable.


----------



## natari the husky (May 3, 2012)

Glitch said:


> Kind of a rule where if you use garbage in a costume, that is how it'll come out to be.
> 
> Thin foam or plastic canvas OR a balaclava for a base would be so much better. I hate plastic canvas, but foam and balaclavas are comfortable.


Well thank you for the information. I assumed that maybe plastic canvas was similar so, it would just be cheaper to use a milk jug. I plan on covering it with foam- I am just using the milk jug as a very basic bottom layer.
I appreciate getting more information on why not using this is a good idea.


----------



## Deo (May 3, 2012)

natari the husky said:


> Well thank you for the information. I assumed that maybe plastic canvas was similar so, it would just be cheaper to use a milk jug. I plan on covering it with foam- I am just using the milk jug as a very basic bottom layer.
> I appreciate getting more information on why not using this is a good idea.


Okay. Milk jug. I see you have that covered, because when you cut a milk just the edges are abrasive, or sharp and incredibly unpleasant against the skin of the face. Especially when you're sweating. When you sweat though that glue will not keep it's hold of the felt, and only specialized plastic glues will adhere to plastic (like the milk jug). In essence you've taken an unpleasant material and are planning to use it as the foundation of your fursuit head. Zachhart says no, because the foundation, or base, of your fursuit head is important to how long the fursuit head lasts, how comfortable it is to wear, and how good it looks. If you're going to be spending the money on fur and foam (which isn't cheap), and your time; then you deserve to make something that won't cut your face to ribbons and make you look like Freddy Kruger.

You can sew a balaclava to attatch the foam to and essentially skip using plastic all together. 
How to sew a balaclava. [Link] or buy one they're cheap [Link]
How to build a fursuit head on a balaclava base. [Link] [Link] [Link]
Or you can skip the balaclava and make an all-foam based fursuit head [Link]  [This tutorial is in two parts. 1 & 2] [Link] [Link]
And to help you foam your head have a look at other people's foamwork, here.

And I think you need to sit and watch this.
[video=youtube;rVIs8VIirLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;list=PL9A0C0999A3E77  174&amp;v=rVIs8VIirLw[/video]


----------



## Ozriel (May 3, 2012)

And I'd like to add with Deo's post to say that Damage control with a fursuit made out of a jug is difficult. If something bumps into it, it'll warp, aand it'll take some time to get it back to looking like a had you want.

If you want to make a costume, don't haf-ass it. Put some effort into making one. If you want to use plastic, buy the plastic mesh that you can get for cheap at Wal-Mart or Micheals....or any craft store that may carry it.

I am also thinking of doing the same thing that CH is doing at a local Anime con.


----------



## Deo (May 3, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I am also thinking of doing the same thing that CH is doing at a local Anime con.



I did that once/ I gave a how-to seminar at a small anime con and they had me be the guest of honor and the master of ceremonies for the cosplay competition. Unfortunately the con-goers never forgot me and now the bastards continue to stalk me online in anime forums. I can't go to Anime Iowa anymore because they follow me saying "wolf-sama wolf-sama wolf-sama!". 
;-; wtf is a sama?


----------



## Ozriel (May 3, 2012)

Deo said:


> I did that once/ I gave a how-to seminar at a small anime con and they had me be the guest of honor and the master of ceremonies for the cosplay competition. Unfortunately the con-goers never forgot me and now the bastards continue to stalk me online in anime forums. I can't go to Anime Iowa anymore because they follow me saying "wolf-sama wolf-sama wolf-sama!".
> ;-; wtf is a sama?



"Sama" is a word for great respect in Japanese culture...the thought of Weaboos saying it makes me want to slit throats....
It can also mean "God" depending...


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 3, 2012)

Deo said:


> ;-; wtf is a sama?


AFAIK it's an honorific. Basically they're calling you Mrs. Wolf.

Unfortunate that they got all stalk-y.


EDIT: Hivemindin'.


----------



## Ozriel (May 3, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> EDIT: Hivemindin'.



Get out of my head! >:V


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 3, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Get out of my head! >:V


No. We must assimilate.


Also, it's comfy in here.


----------



## Ozriel (May 3, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> No. We must assimilate.
> 
> 
> Also, it's comfy in here.



Fine then.
Just don't re-arrange things without my consent. it took me awhile to organize all of my thoughts and actions.


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 3, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Fine then.
> Just don't re-arrange things without my consent. it took me awhile to organize all of my thoughts and actions.


No prob.

Mind if I watch some of these embarrassing middle school flashbacks? There's nothing on the telly.


----------



## Ozriel (May 3, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> No prob.
> 
> Mind if I watch some of these embarrassing middle school flashbacks? There's nothing on the telly.



Ehh...If you like brawling, sure. :V


----------



## Dreaming (May 3, 2012)

That's a practice head, right? It looks a little basic but meh.

I would recommend reading through this. Sewing together some mesh would definitely be more advisable, rather than gluing together an old sliced milk carton.


----------



## Deo (May 3, 2012)

Or how about reading the stickied thread I wrote?
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS


----------



## Dreaming (May 3, 2012)

Deo said:


> Or how about reading the stickied thread I wrote?
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...S-AND-TUTORIALS-A-LIST-FOR-NEW-FURSUIT-MAKERS


That works too


----------



## natari the husky (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, everyone! I am a total noob (as you can tell) at fursuit making. I appreciate the advice and I am going to get some plastic mesh or foam soon.
What do you think would work better for a noob: plastic mesh or a full foam head?


----------



## mirepoix (May 3, 2012)

I think when people do the plastic mesh technique, they fall into the trap of making their head too boxy, or making the mesh structure too large.  However, all-foam is closer to your face and may be too squishy.  It's up to you.

If you feel like dropping some dolla bills, there are people who make and sell resin mask blanks that you can modify and mount onto a balcalava... backlava.  Whatever.  Phazon Alloy and Dream Visions are the only people I can think of (though Dream Visions is going to be halting production for a bit to go to a convention, I hear.)


----------



## Deo (May 3, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> If you feel like dropping some dolla bills, there are people who make and sell resin mask blanks that you can modify and mount onto a balcalava... backlava.  Whatever.  Phazon Alloy and Dream Visions are the only people I can think of (though Dream Visions is going to be halting production for a bit to go to a convention, I hear.)


ShaggyGryphon is another. I remember seeing his stuff first show up in like, 2007? But he's really really improved. Nice kid too.
And FlurryCat aka Dream Visions does amazing work. I own one of her earlier heads.


----------



## Ozriel (May 3, 2012)

mirepoix said:


> If you feel like dropping some dolla bills, there are people who make and sell resin mask blanks that you can modify and mount onto a balcalava... backlava.  Whatever.  Phazon Alloy and Dream Visions are the only people I can think of (though Dream Visions is going to be halting production for a bit to go to a convention, I hear.)



I've gotten a blank from Phazon...they're okay, but very thin. You need to do some reinforcing in some areas to make sure that they do not crack prematurely if you have the knowledge and know-how to reinforce them. Flurrycat's Resin heads are superb and stable.


----------

